# Walter Pasacrita



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I'm the sports anchor on the Spurs flagship Woai am drive.Co-host and Producer of Sportstalk San Antonio on KTKR and morning sports anchor on KKTX in Corpus Christi.

Has agreed to take your questions on the spurs. I know, Mr Ludden had agreed to, but so far, no response from him. Post your questions here.


----------

